# Stuck in boot failure cycle.



## colt92 (Nov 28, 2013)

Asus N56VJ

I downloaded a windows update and it was going through it's restart phase when I got the blue screen of death (image3.jpg). I can't boot up in safe mode, I can't do anything. Every time it restarts it says " Preparing Automatic repair" and brings me back to the screen.

I do not have recovery discs, but I was able to use a friends windows 8 computer to load the recovery file onto a USB. This way I was able to utilize the advance startup commands. I have tried Windows Refresh twice (image1.jpg) and nothing has happened, except for the fact it appears to have made new copies (image2.jpg).

I feel I am out of options. I still am under the "12 month Asus warranty" but I don't think it covers this kind of thing. And I am worried they will just wipe all my data and I have not backed up recently.

Can anyone help with this?
Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your Asus should have a *Recovery Partition* if you haven't erased it in your recovery methods, you do not need a USB Flash Drive. Restart the computer and Press *F9* at bootup: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Troubleshooting N56VJ


----------



## colt92 (Nov 28, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> Your Asus should have a *Recovery Partition* if you haven't erased it in your recovery methods, you do not need a USB Flash Drive. Restart the computer and Press *F9* at bootup: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Troubleshooting N56VJ


This was one of the first things I tried before I had done any other tampering, f9 did not appear to have any effect on booting up, I just got brought back to the failure screen in a lower resolution.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Colt there should be an option for Advanced settings after you get to the "blue" screen (not BSOD) after the boot process fails. You should be able to access the ASUS recovery partition from there. If not, do you see a *Reset *option when booting to the Flash drive?

Keep in mind that *Reset* will wipe all data. *Refresh* re-installs core OS files without compromising user data.

If you don't have any dreadfully important data you might try a *Reset* if the option is available.


----------

